
DeepMind: From Generative Models to Generative Agents [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5oZIO8pE40
======
mxwsn
The last third of the talk where he actually discusses work that could be
considered to regard generative agents appears to be a deep learning version
of the Bayesian model presented three years ago accompanying the initial
release of the Omniglot dataset.

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/350/6266/1332.full](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/350/6266/1332.full)

Pdf can be found free by googling the paper title

~~~
igravious
Yeah, from here:
[https://youtu.be/N5oZIO8pE40?t=31m38s](https://youtu.be/N5oZIO8pE40?t=31m38s)

From where he says, “Now _why_ did we want to do that?” :)

edit:

He starts talking about SPIRAL. (Cute name.) “Synthesizing Programs for Images
using Reinforced Adversarial Learning” Link here:
[https://deepmind.com/documents/183/SPIRAL.pdf](https://deepmind.com/documents/183/SPIRAL.pdf)

Authors: Yaroslav Ganin, Tejas Kulkarni, Igor Babuschkin, S. M. Ali Eslami,
Oriol Vinyals

------
tim333
transcript: [https://pastebin.com/Y8dJtJfB](https://pastebin.com/Y8dJtJfB)

~~~
stochastic_monk
Thank you, I wasn't willing to watch for 45 minutes.

~~~
shpx
Click the triple dot underneath and to the right of (almost?) any video on
youtube, click "Open transcript" and read.

~~~
tim333
It's actually quite awkward to read in that format. They should some kind of
easy to read view.

------
platz
Perhaps interesting for graduate students and professors and industry
professionals, but i think is pretty far beyond comprehension for those with
only basic understanding of machine learning.

